# Ritchey WCS Carbon Evolution SL Handlebars



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I am thinking of getting Ritchey WCS Carbon Evolution SL Handlebars. I would be interested in hearing from those who have these bars. Thanks.


----------



## azoomm (Oct 19, 2007)

I have the WCS Carbon Evolutions, but not the SLs, and they are fine. The only think I don't like anymore is the carbon weave (which is personal taste), but they're comfy and work well. The short reach and shallow drop is nice, too.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

They are nice looking bars and they are light, not much else to be said though.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey 123prs, 
Did you get the bars? I have been thinking about getting them as well and was wondering what you thought? Not much talk about these as compared to the FSA K-wings.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

No zipps? C'mon... they can't explode...

Remember, you can always buy the fake ones.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> No zipps? C'mon... they can't explode...
> 
> Remember, you can always buy the fake ones


HUH? How does that help?


----------

